# Bullshit Jobs



## Boogie Gates (Aug 12, 2022)

From https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullshit_Jobs:


> _*Bullshit Jobs: A Theory*_ is a 2018 book by anthropologist David Graeber that postulates the existence of meaningless jobs and analyzes their societal harm. He contends that over half of societal work is pointless, and becomes psychologically destructive when paired with a work ethic that associates work with self-worth.



Have you ever worked in a bullshit job before?  What were your experiences?


----------



## Just A Butt (Aug 12, 2022)

all jobs are bullshit
#NEETlife


----------



## Boogie Gates (Aug 12, 2022)

*The Call Center*

I worked at a call center for a year.  A lot of the rules contradicted each other, so I had to spend a lot of time explaining that what they read online or what the automated voice system told them was incorrect.  Additionally, callers were allowed to be hostile towards CSRs (unless the attacks were really extreme) or go off-topic as much as they wanted without having their call released.  CSRs had to remain very calm in these situations by contrast, or they could be written up.  During certain times of the year, the call volume was very low, so you had to sit eight hours and almost do nothing (you weren't allowed to have electronic devices or surf the web).

*Fast Food*

I have worked there on and off.  This doesn't sound like a bullshit job at first, but a lot of the ingredients used are low-quality, which make people unhealthy and fat.  Speed, order volume, and trivial tasks are prized over quality.  If you want to see how a high-quality deli is run, check out the following: https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/dante-delicatessen-white-plains

*Software Engineering*

There is good software, but a lot of software usually does not do anything but cause drama (i.e. reddit, Twitter, Facebook, Wikipedia).  One of the most upvoted examples on cscareerquestions:



			https://old.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/kfcmbj/ive_walked_away_from_software_development/


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm enjoying the irony of this paragraph.


> A 2021 study empirically tested several of Graeber's claims, such as that bullshit jobs were increasing over time and that they accounted for a sizable amount of the workforce. Using data from the EU-conducted European Working Conditions Survey, the study found that a low and declining proportion of employees considered their jobs to be "rarely" or "never" useful.[14] The study also found that while there was some correlation between occupation and feelings of uselessness, they did not correspond neatly with Graeber's analysis; bullshit "taskmasters" and "goons" such as hedge-fund managers or lobbyists reported that they were vastly satisfied with their work, while essential workers like refuse collectors and cleaners often felt their jobs were useless. However, the study did confirm that feeling useless in one's job was correlated to poor psychological health, with higher rates of depression and anxiety. To account for the serious effects of working a bullshit job and why someone might feel their job is bullshit, the authors instead draw on the Marxist concept of alienation. The authors suggest that toxic management and work culture may lead individuals to feel that they are not realizing their true potential, regardless of whether or not their job is actually useful or not.


Imagine unironically applying a Marxist concept to a study, and considering your research to be anything outside of a bullshit job.


----------



## Uncle June (Aug 12, 2022)

Necessary tradesman checking in.

Feels good.


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Aug 12, 2022)

if the job makes money for the company or fulfills some market demand then they are by definition not meaningless.  not saying working those jobs doesnt suck, but they arnt meaningless.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 12, 2022)

"Meaningless" and "useless" are not the same thing. No, being a server at Applebee's doesn't have any deep meaning, but try telling Fat Thelma she can't have her after church tendies and margarita and there's bound to be a bingo flap riot.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 12, 2022)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Imagine unironically applying a Marxist concept to a study


Marxist dialectics are still the dominant means of studying many types of sociology, but especially whenever socioeconomics or labour relations are concerned. Marxist concepts are constantly used unironically by academics, analysts and bean counters of every political stripe and background, because Marxist concepts still form the most basic foundation of everything they do. 

It has absolutely nothing to do with the communism.


----------



## veeeeeeeee (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Boogie Gates (Aug 12, 2022)

veeeeeeeee said:


> View attachment 3592254


My ideal job in three words: I bake bread

In greater detail: I use whole wheat flour that comes from small mills for maximum nutrition and taste.  Still would be a very worthwhile career.



Red Hood said:


> "Meaningless" and "useless" are not the same thing. No, being a server at Applebee's doesn't have any deep meaning, but try telling Fat Thelma she can't have her after church tendies and margarita and there's bound to be a bingo flap riot.



Being a server is meaningful, you provide people with food.  Not very complex but needed.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Aug 12, 2022)

In Israeli military there are a lot of useless jobs that are given to incredibly incompetent/elite/ultra rich soldiers so that they technically will do their mandatory three years. To the point it's gotten the nickname Water Sprinkler NCO (ie, the guy comes at the morning turns the sprinklers on and goes home). 
Also almost assuredly there are ton of useless jobs in bureaucracy of middle managers who only create bloat.


veeeeeeeee said:


> View attachment 3592254


Isn't that technically 2 words?


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Aug 12, 2022)

Hey, as long as you get a paycheck it's not bullshit.  Let's be honest, I'd rather be paid to sit around and check boxes or fill out paperwork than bust my ass in some crop field for 16 hours a day. 

I can garden in my free time.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 12, 2022)

Boogie Gates said:


> Being a server is meaningful, you provide people with food.  Not very complex but needed.


Sit-down restaurants are a luxury service, not a necessity, and you have to be a special kind of subjugated cuckold to find meaning and satisfaction and self-worth in gratifying the whims of overweight hamburger-addicted white trash.


----------



## Catler (Aug 12, 2022)

My job is a BS job. Working on a project doomed to failure, to replace an existing system, a project which itself will be replaced in a few years.

There is no real value to what we’re building to us, society, or really anyone except a handful of higherups.

The job is completely pointless, they could eliminate my coworkers, myself, and the project tomorrow and no one would notice.

I’d rather do something else, but it pays a lot so I try to put up with it.



Boogie Gates said:


> View attachment 3592174



This is the dream that keeps me going on bad days.


----------



## Just wandering (Aug 12, 2022)

veeeeeeeee said:


> View attachment 3592254


I gonna put my 2 cent. They compare IT job to primary sector job. They have their own utility but you can't compare them


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Aug 12, 2022)

I want to pet cute animals and play videogames for a living, everything else is meaningless, dont alienate me reeeeee


----------



## Retink (Aug 12, 2022)

A lot of jobs have periods of bullshit, but most jobs have a function despite that.


----------



## Jarolleon (Aug 12, 2022)

I probe exploration boreholes in northern wastelands 5 hours' drive from the nearest airport for structure data because the drillers can't be bothered to orient their core. In theory this could find new ore deposits, but who the hell is going to actually work in a mine there unless they're so overpaid that it won't turn a profit? I guess they're banking on global warming.

 It's a gamble whether it's bullshit or essential. At least it gives plenty of outdoor reading time once we get everything set up.


----------



## Liber Pater (Aug 12, 2022)

It seems that most of the "bullshit jobs" Graeber takes aim at are within the managerial class. While what constitutes "meaningless" or "bullshit" in this context is highly subjective, I would agree that the explosion in managerial jobs over the course of the 20th century has been greatly detrimental to society.
For anyone not yet familiar with the work of James Burnham, I would highly suggest that you read _The Managerial Revolution _and possibly also _Suicide of the West._ He describes the processes by which this state of affairs has come to pass. Namely, the increasing separation between ownership and management/control of capital and the resulting increase in power of bureaucrats and middle managers.
Essentially, this is a form of caste inversion wherein the middle mercantile/professional caste has usurped the privileges normally afforded to the upper castes. The upper castes, meanwhile have lost much of their distinction/refinement from the lower castes. When they are not imitating them, intermarrying with them, and lowering themselves to their level, they are abdicating their responsibilities and privileges to them. Their is barely a distinction anymore between the "leadership caste" (traditionally the clergy or priesthood, or an aristocracy that performs these same functions) and the merchant caste. Perhaps most alarmingly, what remains of the martial caste has been thoroughly downgraded and separated from the elite and the exercise of power.
The final "inversion," which is occurring right now, is the ascendancy of the low castes and their usurpation of elite privileges (e.g. the "right" to not be offended, the "right" to live off of the labor of others, etc). The Universal Basic Income proposed by Graeber as a "solution" represents a further degeneration in this direction.


----------



## eDove (Aug 12, 2022)

All consultant jobs are bullshit, I'm convinced.


----------



## Historical Figure (Aug 12, 2022)

It's actually pretty easy to just Be A Man, do a proper job and make good money. Even a retard like myself can make a couple of thousand dollars per day when the season is right and spend the other 9 months of a year drinking good scotch and picking fights with polacks. Bullshit jobs are for bullshit people, take one if you are one.


----------



## llllIllIllIIIIllI (Aug 12, 2022)

Bullshit jobs exist and they are all jobs that help nobody except the one who has the job.  They were supposed to make the company more money than it costs to keep them on but it never works out that way.  That is what a bullshit job is, like these:

-Anything DEI, Diversity, Equity, Inclusion
-Anything that has the word "Evangelist" in the title.
-Anything where you don't do anything except post on Twitter every day and you are a racial minority.  They get these people just to keep the woke mobs at bay for a while.
-Anything that is "Director of _____" which has nothing to do with the company.  The longer the title after "Director of" brings the probability of it being a bullshit job to 100%
-Anything that has "Awesome" or "Rockstar" etc in the title.

Business:
-Sales in general
-Salespeople who make 100% of their income off of commission, we need to learn as a species that this always ends badly.  They just lie about everything because they know it will take too much to fight them once you sign something.
-Sales managers who make 100% of their income based off of performance of the people under them.  All they do is suck cock and get in with the accountants or whoever manages/owns the spreadsheet of their sales that year and tries to inflate everything.
-Most accountants because they do everything wrong and slow and are old fashioned and "don't trust technology" because they know it would probably eliminate their jobs

-HR in general 
-HR especially when it infiltrates and tries to control everything but they have no idea how anything at the company works so they try to fix everything with feelings, gay fake team building, and forcing everyone to take group pictures where they smile


Software: Tons of bullshit jobs exist which is either gatekeeping niggers or companies who fall for the lie and think some new meme shit will solve their problem.
-DBAs are always the same fat smelly gatekeeping losers who have spent the last 20 years writing shitty old SQL code that is wrong and slow on purpose, and all they do is try to keep out new technology that can replace them quickly like ORMs.  In some cases they have forgotten everything about how the company works but don't want to admit it.  So they just sit there in meetings and say "no" to everything.
-Contractors:  Shitheads who always say everything is wrong with everything so they can take ownership of everything quick and then charge tons of fake billable hours.  Basically the same as those people who walk around neighborhoods that say there's huge problems with your roof without looking at it, and it turns out later they aren't a roofing company they just collect money and walk to the next neighborhood.  They also spend 90% of their time trying to get everyone else fired.
-Microservices jobs:  Usually a shitty meme disaster that companies based everything off of because it was trendy.  Becomes an unmanageable mess real quick.  Usually microservices people spend 6 months trying to figure everything out, can't, burn out their contract time, make no progress.  Microservices teams figure out quick they can just stop responding to tickets and become their own little fake wannabe internal company.
-Frontend developers:  Cock suckers who think they're hot shit because they can impress Staceys in meetings by making things hop and bounce with javascript plugins.  They never have a clue on how to integrate anything they were hired to, spend 2 months just saying that everything is shit and doesn't work, cause huge damage that you have to pick up the pieces for later.
-H1Bs:  They lie their asses off to get over here and do nothing for 6 months.  They know how the contract works and as long as you don't punch someone in the face, you can bullshit you way through 6 months worth of income.  When they go back to their country they live off of that for like 10 years.  Most of the Indians that come over here are either at the same level or maybe just one step above what you'd see in a scam call center operation.
-Python jobs:  The go-to shithead "do it all" language which sounds good on paper but months into the project they need some integration, for which libraries exist for everything else, then the company realizes they are wasting time and they end the project.
-Project Managers:  HR level cunts that purposefully think they are smart for not learning programming even at a 100 college level or using google so that they can be "independent adjudicators" when disputes arise.  They usually go out of their way to censor everything and don't let anyone ask questions because they want everything to go through them.
-Agile, Scrum Master, Agile Master, etc:  If a company gets big enough they actually hire people who do nothing except walk around and tell everyone how to better do their meetings.  This is as useless as it sounds.  Imagine having your meeting time blocked off by corporate so that the Agile Master can have another useless meeting to tell you that you are not having enough useless meetings.
-Devops:  AKA Clickops, all this means is being paid to manage an online cloud interface like Azure or AWS and click a few buttons sometimes.  All they do is randomly turn shit off and claim there was a service outage to "remind" everyone why they are there.
-NPM/Node.JS/MemeJSFramework shitters:  They think javascript-for-everything works except they have to spend 4 out of 5 days of a week on NPM updates.  Their shitty code doesn't last 3 months without blowing up later because of an update.
-Subcontractor companies:  These are either individuals or companies who pose as an individual with 40 hours of free time per week to soak up contracts and all they do is outsource it to a bunch of Indians on upwork


There are tons of bullshit jobs that are just companies taking a gamble that everyone knows isn't going to work, jobs that are nothing except gatekeeping everyone, or just scams.  Maybe they started out good and did actual work but they just sit there for decades and soak up income while being impossible to work with.


----------



## Flatline (Aug 12, 2022)

veeeeeeeee said:


> View attachment 3592254


Not that hard to answer with simple word, verb, noun:

I write code.
I manage people.
I fix computers.
I research topics.
I teach math.
I preach gospel.
I report news.
I photograph weddings.


----------



## Pendulous Dong (Aug 12, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Sit-down restaurants are a luxury service, not a necessity


By that logic, every job except for farming and unga-bunga-ing around your tribe's fire is a bullshit job.


----------



## Uncle Sid (Aug 12, 2022)

Boogie Gates said:


> *The Call Center*
> 
> I worked at a call center for a year. A lot of the rules contradicted each other, so I had to spend a lot of time explaining that what they read online or what the automated voice system told them was incorrect. Additionally, callers were allowed to be hostile towards CSRs (unless the attacks were really extreme) or go off-topic as much as they wanted without having their call released. CSRs had to remain very calm in these situations by contrast, or they could be written up. During certain times of the year, the call volume was very low, so you had to sit eight hours and almost do nothing (you weren't allowed to have electronic devices or surf the web).


I worked in an outbound call center, and realized that most reps spent most of their time filling out the post-call action report forms on their computers. So I brought in a Microsoft Strategic Commander ($50 macro-button interface device) and set it up so that I could navigate the various pages and fields of the post-call report with just a couple of different button clicks, depending on what needed to be filed. It quadrupled my efficiency, and I was averaging hourly completion rates that blew existing team records out of the water. 

They had me meet with the head of IT to explain how I got my completion rate so high without any errors, and the next day I was fired for "trying to do less work." 

Now I copy edit content for SEO, which is possibly the most bullshit job ever.


----------



## Foxxo (Aug 12, 2022)

Jarolleon said:


> I probe exploration boreholes in northern wastelands 5 hours' drive from the nearest airport for structure data because the drillers can't be bothered to orient their core. In theory this could find new ore deposits, but who the hell is going to actually work in a mine there unless they're so overpaid that it won't turn a profit? I guess they're banking on global warming.
> 
> It's a gamble whether it's bullshit or essential. At least it gives plenty of outdoor reading time once we get everything set up.


I... _has a seizure_


----------



## Boogie Gates (Aug 12, 2022)

Pendulous Dong said:


> By that logic, every job except for farming and unga-bunga-ing around your tribe's fire is a bullshit job.


True.  Also in bistros and fine dining restaurants, food is usually served directly on plates, which servers have to carry over.  The portions of food are typically larger and more varied.


Uncle Sid said:


> I worked in an outbound call center, and realized that most reps spent most of their time filling out the post-call action report forms on their computers. So I brought in a Microsoft Strategic Commander ($50 macro-button interface device) and set it up so that I could navigate the various pages and fields of the post-call report with just a couple of different button clicks, depending on what needed to be filed. It quadrupled my efficiency, and I was averaging hourly completion rates that blew existing team records out of the water.
> 
> They had me meet with the head of IT to explain how I got my completion rate so high without any errors, and the next day I was fired for "trying to do less work."
> 
> Now I copy edit content for SEO, which is possibly the most bullshit job ever.


That is awesome that you discovered this trick, they should have promoted you!


----------



## Uncle Sid (Aug 12, 2022)

Boogie Gates said:


> That is awesome that you discovered this trick, they should have promoted you!


Yeah - the whole call center was basically a make-work project for people connected to a particular political party, and I think they realized that if they upgraded to my proposed solution, they'd have to let 3/4 of their partisan staff go. So I got the chop instead, before I could teach anyone else how to game their shitty-as-fuck system.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 12, 2022)

Pendulous Dong said:


> By that logic, every job except for farming and unga-bunga-ing around your tribe's fire is a bullshit job.


There are degrees of bullshit. Building houses and smelting steel and cooking meals for people too busy to cook for themselves might not be strictly necessary but they're all still miles ahead of being a bootlicking servile who carries an order to the linecook and carries the food back again. You accomplish nothing except submissively puffing up the vanity of your customers.

Fuck all that 'workingman solidarity', if you're a waiter I have even less respect for you than I would for a prostitute, since at least a prostitute would be making better tips.


----------



## llllIllIllIIIIllI (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## WolfeTone (Aug 12, 2022)

Dyn said:


> There are degrees of bullshit. Building houses and smelting steel and cooking meals for people too busy to cook for themselves might not be strictly necessary but they're all still miles ahead of being a bootlicking servile who carries an order to the linecook and carries the food back again. You accomplish nothing except submissively puffing up the vanity of your customers.
> 
> Fuck all that 'workingman solidarity', if you're a waiter I have even less respect for you than I would for a prostitute, since at least a prostitute would be making better tips.


There are degrees of importance. Forming armies and building trade routes and constructing science for people too busy to think for themselves might not be strictly necessary but they're all still miles ahead of being servile crown colony cuckolds that occupy the dying colonies of the english empire. You accomplish nothing except submissively puffing up the vanity of your ancestors.

Fuck all 'anglo solidarity'', if you're a crown colony inhabitant I have even less respect for you than I would an abbo, since at least an abbo would be living like their grandfathers.


----------



## Glowie Hunter Art Bell (Aug 12, 2022)

Jarolleon said:


> I probe exploration boreholes in northern wastelands 5 hours' drive from the nearest airport for structure data because the drillers can't be bothered to orient their core. In theory this could find new ore deposits, but who the hell is going to actually work in a mine there unless they're so overpaid that it won't turn a profit? I guess they're banking on global warming.
> 
> It's a gamble whether it's bullshit or essential. At least it gives plenty of outdoor reading time once we get everything set up.


I won't lie this, sounds pretty cool

I haul and suck/lift chemical tainted water and soil for a living. It often feels pointless but I guess I am doing an actual service


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 12, 2022)

Flatline said:


> Not that hard to answer with simple word, verb, noun:


I push paper.
I invent words.
I falsify data.
I ignore people.
I raid homes.
I murder hostages.
I suck dick.

The image macro for boomers falls apart super easily. It's not a big surprise.


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Aug 12, 2022)

Densetsu said:


> I push paper.
> I invent words.
> I falsify data.
> I ignore people.
> ...


Not to mention it's kind of a backhanded compliment, as if being a commercial fisherman is some kind of simple manual labor that's the equivalent of taking your fishing rod and an oyster pail of nightcrawlers to the ol' swimmin' hole.


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 13, 2022)

Elbow Greased Strength said:


> Not to mention it's kind of a backhanded compliment, as if being a commercial fisherman is some kind of simple manual labor that's the equivalent of taking your fishing rod and an oyster pail of nightcrawlers to the ol' swimmin' hole.


Just like my post you quoted where I easily made up a whole bunch of stupid meaningless statements to describe jobs that boomers would find virtuous, you can also find "virtuous" jobs that can be described with complicated words and vocabulary unfamiliar to boomers that'd make them reel away.

I apply thermodynamic reactions and chemical processes to create edible arrangements.
I reinforce chemically-treated solutions of water and caustic powders with alloyed metal in order to create a durable and stable structure.

And so on. Just apply uncommon vocabulary and words made up since the 2000s.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Aug 13, 2022)

The vast majority of the tech industry is totally useless


----------



## Flatline (Aug 13, 2022)

Sage In All Fields said:


> The vast majority of the tech industry is totally useless


The move is to find a job that pays six figures, requires little to no work, and allows for all kinds of spare time. You sit on that job as long as possible, building yourself a nice nest egg. Then, after a few years, jump to the next high-paying, low-work job. Rinse and repeat until early retirement.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 13, 2022)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> In Israeli military there are a lot of useless jobs that are given to incredibly incompetent/elite/ultra rich soldiers so that they technically will do their mandatory three years. To the point it's gotten the nickname Water Sprinkler NCO (ie, the guy comes at the morning turns the sprinklers on and goes home).
> Also almost assuredly there are ton of useless jobs in bureaucracy of middle managers who only create bloat.
> 
> Isn't that technically 2 words?


its pretty well known that 90% of the reason healthcare and college costs so much is admin, while i'm not going to say they all suck, i've seen how shit doctors and professors are at so-called busy work, but its still something that could be exploited. like i know a company with a dozen people who's job revolves around hiring, yet the company announced a hiring freeze for the rest of the year, so basically these women get to sit around touching themselves on the company dime.

just in general most white collar work is "busy work" its been well known since 1950s and in pop culture since the 1990s. its why those "three martini lunches" become so well known. its also why with work from home plenty of weirdos are "working" five jobs yet still have enough time to dick around online. a lot of company ideas are based on momentum, so stuff like offices or work hours or a need to work 40 hours when only 5 hours of work are needed have been all massive problems people have been reporting on since ww2 ended.

if anything covid helped fast forward a couple decades of progress, plenty of office spaces have been let go, and plenty of busy work has been delegated to fewer people with better results. you'd be surprised how often places/people overhire because of some purported growth later on they think they'll need to handle.


Dyn said:


> Sit-down restaurants are a luxury service, not a necessity, and you have to be a special kind of subjugated cuckold to find meaning and satisfaction and self-worth in gratifying the whims of overweight hamburger-addicted white trash.


sever in the chain resturant meaning is 100% dogshit, but in the old days of three martini lunches and high class resturants it truely meant something. servers were a lot closer to hostesses in the japan sense, women would be paid to sit around light up cigarettes, flirt with the regulars and actually hang out, its why in reservior dogs pink complains about his coffee only being refilled 3 times instead of 6. in the span of an hour at any chain resturant in this country you probably won't even get your drink refilled more than once, in the better days, in the better restaurants it practically refilled on its own.

for a good chunk of society an hour lunch was a downgrade rather than an improvement. obviously a server who shows up for drinks, apps, meal, check in, desert, and check that spends at most 5 minutes with you is barely a job. you might as well just get the fucking meal yourself. in fact most places won't need more than a few servers if they spent that little amount of time at a resturant, but when the lunches were paid on the companie's diner's club card, working 6 tables for a whole shift was a hassle. if you ever had bottle service at a club, most serving was closer to that than what its become in chain restaurants. which is a big reason why three alcoholic drinks in one sitting is what sterotyped that entire concept, "three martini lunches" now most restaurants are built around burn and turn, when you're only expected to finish one beer in a meal its basically not a meal at all.


----------



## º¿º™ (Aug 13, 2022)

Payroll departments are usually bullshit from my experience.  They usually export all of their heavy lifting to some other company for doing payroll, and they just sit around and perform jerkoff hand motion all day.
DE&I is just a job for a non-white to fill to bully White people into feeling like shit while getting six-figures.
HR see above, except 1 less digit in the figures, and usually full of White females afflicted with AWFL pre-wine aunt tendencies.
My job (At least it isn't any of the three listed above).


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Aug 13, 2022)

Being a farmer, I guess? I'd imagine they have to deal with bull feces a lot


----------



## D_Tractor (Aug 13, 2022)

Most of a tard wrangler's time is spent doing things for high functioning tards that could do the things for themselves if they wanted to.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 14, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> sever in the chain resturant meaning is 100% dogshit, but in the old days of three martini lunches and high class resturants it truely meant something. servers were a lot closer to hostesses in the japan sense, women would be paid to sit around light up cigarettes, flirt with the regulars and actually hang out, its why in reservior dogs pink complains about his coffee only being refilled 3 times instead of 6. in the span of an hour at any chain resturant in this country you probably won't even get your drink refilled more than once, in the better days, in the better restaurants it practically refilled on its own.
> 
> for a good chunk of society an hour lunch was a downgrade rather than an improvement. obviously a server who shows up for drinks, apps, meal, check in, desert, and check that spends at most 5 minutes with you is barely a job. you might as well just get the fucking meal yourself. in fact most places won't need more than a few servers if they spent that little amount of time at a resturant, but when the lunches were paid on the companie's diner's club card, working 6 tables for a whole shift was a hassle. if you ever had bottle service at a club, most serving was closer to that than what its become in chain restaurants. which is a big reason why three alcoholic drinks in one sitting is what sterotyped that entire concept, "three martini lunches" now most restaurants are built around burn and turn, when you're only expected to finish one beer in a meal its basically not a meal at all.


I still don't respect prostitutes, and being a higher-class prostitute that loves you longer time doesn't change that.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 14, 2022)

Dyn said:


> I still don't respect prostitutes, and being a higher-class prostitute that loves you longer time doesn't change that.


what if i said prostitution was empowering mr.woman respecter. for fucks sake you're starting to sound like Null with your no tipping&no respect crap


----------



## Dyn (Aug 14, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> what if i said prostitution was empowering mr.woman respecter.


Say it around a stranger's cock and let's see how convincing you sound.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 14, 2022)

Grocery bagger, also known as "courtesy clerk": the job is mostly standing in one place and bagging groceries over and over.

A lot of stores don't have them and the cashier does the bagging. And this was already the way before automated checkouts...


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 14, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Say it around a stranger's cock and let's see how convincing you sound.


why do you think i'm saying it? back when i was an infant the deputy district attorney for my area said it to me with a cock in her mouth and now shes vice president. 


ToroidalBoat said:


> Grocery bagger, also known as "courtesy clerk". The job is mainky standing in one place and bagging groceries over and over.
> 
> A lot of stores don't have them and the cashier does the bagging. And this was already a thing before automated checkouts...


its one of those make work jobs for retards.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 14, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> back when i was an infant


In our own unique ways, Epstein Island broke us all.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 14, 2022)

Dyn said:


> In our own unique ways, Epstein Island broke us all.


it wasn't my dick, its just that all that sexual shit they're force feeding the rest of you was tried out here. "have your kids watch you fuck" "let them watch things that are sexual but never violent" etc

also how do we know Epstein wasn't so beloved because of his personality? what if he was the metokur of the elites? or even worse; the null? i remember hearing a lot as a kid that anyone into girls over 8 stone were creeps and should be killed, null is into girls 2x that. the ones that can barely use the toilet anymore


----------



## Johnny Salami (Aug 14, 2022)

amateur professional lurk said:


> if the job makes money for the company or fulfills some market demand then they are by definition not meaningless.  not saying working those jobs doesnt suck, but they arnt meaningless.


My last job hired work culture consultants to try and weed our the toxic work environment. There are useless jobs because someone needs the useless eaters to feel productive


----------



## IKOL (Aug 14, 2022)

I heard that cum sommelier is an actual existing job but who could possibly be this retarded and miserable in life *man* to do it? 

Don't know about women tho...


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Aug 14, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Grocery bagger, also known as "courtesy clerk": the job is mostly standing in one place and bagging groceries over and over.
> 
> A lot of stores don't have them and the cashier does the bagging. And this was already the way before automated checkouts...


Self checkout is way more fucking annoying than having a real cashier because the self checkout kiosks make you need an employee to approve or check your machine like every three fucking items to avoid theft over a .001 lb discrepancy. God damn I've had to try to flag someone down over a head of fucking garlic with a long line behind me and its way more mortifying than having an awkward cash register conversation


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 14, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> its one of those make work jobs for retards.


It must be a very crappy job then, even more so if one isn't "special" - especially since a robot or trained monkey could do it.

(and it's likely animal abuse to make a monkey be a "courtesy clerk")



𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 said:


> you need an employee to approve or check your machine like every three fucking items to avoid theft over a .001 lb discrepancy


That happens a lot over here at the local store too, although not that much.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Aug 14, 2022)

@Speakeasy Electric 


> All I’ve ever done is bullshit jobs. I dropped out of college after I realized I wasn’t nearly as smart as I thought I was and became disillusioned with the whole thing. Oh and to avoid more debt.
> So I traveled, moved all over the west coast and southwest, tended bar(bullshit job), dealt cards (bullshit job), got married, pregnant, yada yada.
> 
> Now I’m literally a waitress in a family diner in my flyover country bumfuck town and I’ve never been happier. Even if it’s devoid of meaning and whatever other criticisms of it there are, it’s really nice to just work hard and not _really_ have to care because it really is bullshit. Bullshit jobs are freeing in that way.
> ...


“I work in a sauce factory. I breathe in a lot of dust and sulfites. The pay is enough to support my meager lifestyle but im not moving up in the world. My coworkers are all blue collar simpletons and i fit in like a glove. First time in my life ive ever belonged anywhere i feel. I think ill work here another 15-20 years probably. Maybe my whole life. There are worse places to be i guess. Its just a grey life in a grey place in a grey time”

I was just about to rate your post autistic before it disappeared


----------



## ABE LINN COHN (Aug 14, 2022)

There's a lot of talk about bullshit positions, but what about jobs that are valid yet bullshit due to the nature of the company? Is the janitor for facebook HQ really a necessary worker if the company he works for is pointless?


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Aug 14, 2022)

Craziest job I can think of is performing lethal injections on death row inmates. They don't let licensed medical professionals do it for obvious reasons, so...here you go it's just Steve trying to find a vein.


----------



## Flatline (Aug 14, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Craziest job I can think of is performing lethal injections on death row inmates. They don't let licensed medical professionals do it for obvious reasons, so...here you go it's just Steve trying to find a vein.


For those who don't know the "obvious reasons," performing executions as a medical professional, in most states, goes against ethical standards and isn't allowed my many state medical boards. Medical professionals are required to be _present_, but they cannot flip the switch if they are licensed.


----------



## º¿º™ (Aug 14, 2022)

eternal dog mongler said:


> Craziest job I can think of is performing lethal injections on death row inmates. They don't let licensed medical professionals do it for obvious reasons, so...here you go it's just Steve trying to find a vein.


You should read about Fred Leuchter, he is the engineer that used to design all the death-row killing devices in the mid 20th century (including poison gas hydrogen cyanide ingestion) before being canceled and harrassed by kikes for providing the first expert report on the Holohoax narrative.


----------



## NoReturn (Aug 15, 2022)

veeeeeeeee said:


> View attachment 3592254





Just wandering said:


> I gonna put my 2 cent. They compare IT job to primary sector job. They have their own utility but you can't compare them




I don't agree with the image I just made, but see how easy this is?



Jarolleon said:


> I probe exploration boreholes in northern wastelands 5 hours' drive from the nearest airport for structure data because the drillers can't be bothered to orient their core. In theory this could find new ore deposits, but who the hell is going to actually work in a mine there unless they're so overpaid that it won't turn a profit? I guess they're banking on global warming.
> 
> It's a gamble whether it's bullshit or essential. At least it gives plenty of outdoor reading time once we get everything set up.





Foxxo said:


> I... _has a seizure_


Jarolleon pokes holes.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Aug 15, 2022)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I'm enjoying the irony of this paragraph.
> 
> Imagine unironically applying a Marxist concept to a study, and considering your research to be anything outside of a bullshit job.


Legit the funniest thing I've read all day.

Want to know why the lobbyist and hedge fund manager don't think their job is bullshit? It's called fucking Dunning-Kruger.


----------



## Elbow Greased Strength (Aug 15, 2022)

Speaking of bullshit jobs, everyone that works at a credit union.  Once you get serious about your money, these places are so fucking useless it's unbelievable.

 I got locked out of my account because I was trying to fund a balance on another site (one that requires SSN and other personal information) and their shitty website kept timing out. Oh, but their customer service clocks off right at 6pm because that's how normal people who aren't in a nursing home use their money.

Now I'm on the phone with Bank of America regarding my new accounts because these idiots also locked my EFTs for some god damned reason.


----------



## Kel1 shi1 (Aug 15, 2022)

The most bullshit job I ever had was as a temp for a university. The government mandated that all course materials should be made accessible for the blind so they hired two temps to work on it to meet that legal requirement. All we had to do it get each coursework documentation and and convert it into a text to speech format. So far so good.

Except two people was not enough to get through all the documents in a year and all the coursework changed the following year so that everything had to be done again. There were no blind students enrolled at that University the whole time I worked there, there was no tracking of the progress we were making becuse the people that had hired us knew it was an impossible task and all we had to do legally is look like the university was being compliant.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Aug 15, 2022)

Kel1 shi1 said:


> The most bullshit job I ever had was as a temp for a university. The government mandated that all course materials should be made accessible for the blind so they hired two temps to work on it to meet that legal requirement. All we had to do it get each coursework documentation and and convert it into a text to speech format. So far so good.
> 
> Except two people was not enough to get through all the documents in a year and all the coursework changed the following year so that everything had to be done again. There were no blind students enrolled at that University the whole time I worked there, there was no tracking of the progress we were making becuse the people that had hired us knew it was an impossible task and all we had to do legally is look like the university was being compliant.


It gets even better when you factor in how "changes in course material" involve the publisher of a text slightly altering a chapter or three and the new textbook is functionally no better than the old.  But gosh darn it you need to make sure the new book is accessible too.


----------



## Foxxo (Aug 15, 2022)

llllIllIllIIIIllI said:


>


Poor Gavin. I remember him going absolutely insane on Crowder, talking about how they should "fight back", and about the stuff that would get himself banned and his Proud Boys deemed a white supremacist gang. Probably one of my first times ever seeing someone act like a lolcow.


----------



## Shpongoolio Trismegistus (Aug 18, 2022)

Someone who saw this post shit up /lit/ with it.

/lit/ is for me to insult non-academics and find funny memes, cease your dispersal at once, sir.


----------



## Pringles Can (Aug 18, 2022)

Motivational speakers. I do not know who keeps  giving them money and keeps them around but that job is absolute bullshit since most of the advice is stuff literally anyone can and will give you. 

Unless you are Matt Foley. That's the only motivational speaker who wasn't bullshit.


----------



## Retink (Aug 21, 2022)

One thing on the topic of describing a job in three words or less, is that a lot of jobs beyond the very basic functions, require you to do a variety of things throughout the lifespan of the job. A lot of issues with people feeling unfulfilled could be an issue of communication, in that the employer does not properly present the point of a certain function.



Kel1 shi1 said:


> Except two people was not enough to get through all the documents in a year and all the coursework changed the following year so that everything had to be done again. There were no blind students enrolled at that University the whole time I worked there, there was no tracking of the progress we were making becuse the people that had hired us knew it was an impossible task and all we had to do legally is look like the university was being compliant.


Welcome to the wonderful world of regulation, most of it is pointless crap, solving problems for nonexistent entities, and it creates an exceptionally high barrier to entry for new or potential competitors while also increase product cost to the consumer and tax payer. In other words, "Government, REEEEEEEEEE!"


----------



## 1988 prick (Aug 21, 2022)

I am a receptionist and I mostly just sit at the front, do nothing and just play OSRS.
whatever little thing i do is just answer phone calls (which will instantly be directed to som1 else)
all I basically have to do is just be there and make the company look legit


----------



## Game of Moans (Aug 22, 2022)

My first job at 18 was not only bullshit but I am deeply ashamed with how immoral the call center I worked at was. We were fundraising for charities like the FL wildlife center, Habitat for humanity, ect, decent causes, but we would call these old people over and over again with scripts that begged for money. I don't know if that was the standard, but if you went off script or hung up the phone without asking for money 3 times you would be taken off the floor. It really made me question where I was going in life.


----------



## Chickin BBQ (Aug 22, 2022)

eDove said:


> All consultant jobs are bullshit, I'm convinced.



As somebody who works in consulting, they absolutely are. We in the industry aren't even shy about the fact that we're mostly high-functional alcoholics working to support our expensive scotch and adderal habits at worst, or expensive hobbies at best. The good consultants know exactly for how long they gotta grind shit out before they retire and go do something productive like fly small airplaines for regional airlines. The bad ones stay in the game forever and burn out themselves, their family, and everything within a four-degree-of-consultant-removed radius.


----------



## Spunt (Aug 23, 2022)

Many Public Sector jobs in the UK exist for no other reason that it is legally required for each government department/local council/hospital trust/whatever to employ someone to do them. I've done these jobs, they're often surprisingly well paid, all you sacrifice is your soul, and you have to put up with the hatred and resentment of your colleagues in actual productive jobs because they don't have your job security.

This sometimes applies to entire functions. In the UK, there is actually no legal requirement for local Councils to provide libraries, for instance, but they do legally need assorted Diversity Officers, Health and Safety Audit Officers, Risk Management Project Officers, useless HR drones and other expensive and pointless non-jobs. So when budgets shrink, as they always do, the libraries get closed but the Diversity Officers get to sit in their offices picking their noses all day.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Aug 23, 2022)

90% of government jobs are bullshit. Anything that involves going through or filling out forms is useless and exists to expand bureaucratic overreach.


----------



## 1988 prick (Aug 23, 2022)

Game of Moans said:


> My first job at 18 was not only bullshit but I am deeply ashamed with how immoral the call center I worked at was. We were fundraising for charities like the FL wildlife center, Habitat for humanity, ect, decent causes, but we would call these old people over and over again with scripts that begged for money. I don't know if that was the standard, but if you went off script or hung up the phone without asking for money 3 times you would be taken off the floor. It really made me question where I was going in life.


got a buddy with a similar job but his company works for Onlyfans models and does all the sexting for the models.
he is given a script to follow and he is given a collection of exclusive nude pics of the model.
he basically follows the script and if the client pays up he gets a nude pic. once he was able to syphon 4000$ from a dude.

also learned that the most popular service is cock rating, he would always give high ratings for higher tips.


----------



## Vink (Aug 23, 2022)

I feel you with the call center. I worked for a large insurance carrier and was the first point of contact for anyone calling who was in an accident. For 8 hours a day it was just trying to get basic information (year make model of the cars involved, names, etc.) from people while they argue with the other party about who caused it.

The worst part is an average call lasted about 30 minutes for what they could do in 5 minutes online. Fuck every single call center and I hope they burn to the ground.


----------



## Xarpho (Aug 24, 2022)

veeeeeeeee said:


> View attachment 3592254


The funny thing is the types that draw these would side with the "bullshit job" people and disdain the "real job" people. 

That's the problem I have with the book, there are a whole lot of bullshit jobs (particularly in HR and/or diversity jobs) out there, and even if it's up for debate which jobs are bullshit or not, trying to bring UBI into the mix torpedoes the entire argument.


----------



## BentDuck (Aug 25, 2022)

I work at a call center at the moment and I fucking hate it so much. It at least motivated my ass to get back to school and work towards something better.


----------



## One Guy Online (Aug 25, 2022)

Most "analyst" jobs are bullshit or can be quickly made bullshit. It usually involves taking raw data from somewhere, run a script that makes it into a pretty DASHBOARD with PIE CHARTS and GRAPHS, maybe even FILTERS and sending it with the most basic interpretation of the data to managers just to be ignored.  If they ask a lot of you, you may have to make a PowerPoint presentation of basic information in bullet point format. Don't forget to add your slide transitions and really WOW the meeting...

That being said, it's one of the best bullshit jobs if you happen to land one. Most megacorps (especially finance) are built on legacy apps and excel. Learn just enough excel and vba to do the shit above and you can land yourself a job doing the above for a decent pay. You're never responsible for the aftermath that the data causes, and as long as the automated reports keep going out by email, everyone will assume you're always hard at work doing "analyst things" for some manager somewhere.


----------



## sharkfist (Jan 6, 2023)

Coming from software development, there's _so much _bullshit out there. Money attracts shit, I've concluded. You've probably all seen those "my day as a twitter employee"-videos, that type of shit. 

Here's a shortlist of some bs jobs I've witnessed personally in tech:

*Over-enthusiastic HR person whose main focus seems to be organizing office events

100% of the time a woman who has no clue what software development is, usually the prettiest thot around the office
Hypes up every fucking pizza ordered to the office as if it's Woodstock in '69
Has almost magic like powers over the permavirgin nerds working at these companies (makes up atleast 50%+ of the workforce)
*
*SCRUM-masters

Can someone fucking explain what the hell does a SCRUM-master do other than book meetings? They have no input on the project, they provide nothing of value and they have no decision making power. What the fuck is the point? To have someone literally book meetings and make notes? Isn't this what good looking women used to do in the past as secretaries? The only difference is that these weirdos get a powertrip over being a "master" of something in their sad lives so they project that faux-authority on the people actually doing something of value.
*
*Social media retard

Need I say anything? Why would anyone care what a software company has going on in their day to day life? Only people following these companies in social media are the fore mentioned permavirgin employees in that company, HR- and social media people from other companies and permavirgins from other companies. No fucking customer is browsing instagram and deciding to order their million dollar software solution based on that. How is this a full time job at a software company?*
*Sometimes this isn't a full time job and it's part of the busywork for the "Over-enthusiastic HR person"

*
*Community manager

LMAO
*


----------



## xXx: State of the Union (Jan 6, 2023)

Currently working as a merchandiser for a company that sub contracts to a certain cookie and cracker company that won't be named.

It's the most bullshit job I've had.  My entire job is going to grocery stores and filling the shelves with the specific companies product that is held in the stores own backroom and ordering more for them.  My job could literally be done by their own stockers and managers.


----------



## CiaphasCain (Jan 6, 2023)

I did an IT """Apprenticeship""" when I was 18-19 and they paid me about £4 an hour ($4.84) 9-5, 5 days a week and they treated me like shit. My pay was so low I couldn't even afford a bus ticket. Nothing worked, the janitor had a computer running on Windows 98, the servers were some ancient and illegal to use version of Windows Server 2003, and the finance office was doing the businesses finances on a program that was discontinued in 1998. The Apprenticeship company was operating out of some shitty rented office above a Gym, the qualification they were going to "award" me was some mega obscure IT qualification not worth the paper its printed on. The people who worked there were miserable pieces of shit that refused to fix anything or resign. After working there for 8 months and running myself into the ground, I quit because being unemployed and poor is better than slavery.

Everyone I know who did an apprenticeship had exactly the same kind of experience. God awful companies that are just looking for cheap and exploitable young people who are desperate to get into a specific industry. I once met a guy who was doing an apprenticeship in a car wash, after two months the manager just refused to pay him because what are you gonna do kid? One of my friends from High School got a engineering apprenticeship but he spent most of his time cleaning the floor and getting the manager coffee, you will learn nothing, earn nothing and if you ask the company for a reference in future they'll probably deny you ever even existed.

Apprenticeships are almost always bullshit jobs because you will never be in a position of any independence or responsibility, you are the lackey who is given the worst stuff to do and you cost so little to employ that the company won't notice the expense.


----------



## Alcoholocaust II (Jan 7, 2023)

In eastern european wasteland a 'bullshit' job is a job that won't let you survive from a month's pay because you're gunna starve to death with your new prices. Anything minimum wage is bullshit- a warehouse slave, a shop clerk, a call centre monkey- you won't survive unless you want to be homeless. But there's an absolute abundance of these jobs and they hire ANYONE who comes along because nobody wants to work like that. So now SOME of them have a few upsides eg. you'll find that your manager won't chew your ass over everything like he used to, you can get more coffee breaks and slack around more. Because they are desperate for good reviews and happy employers who'll stay with them for longer than a month or two. In some of those places employee rotation is so significant they spend more on training than they do on actual wages. Luckily you need to speak local language to work these jobs so we don't get niggers and sandniggers walking around.


----------



## Shidoen (Jan 7, 2023)

Don’t have one in my state but visiting another state there was a gas pump attendant, the mere moment I stepped out of my Truck to fill up for gas he thought he was getting robbed and ran off. I swear to god all that happened in seconds and it soured my day of how retarded someone else was.


----------

